# Drive on trailer? Do you power load?



## jethro (Aug 1, 2013)

So, I've slowly moved up in the power boat world over the past 12 years. From a flat back canoe that sat on a flat 4' wide snowmobile trailer, to a 14' jon boat on a very basic Shorelander trailer, to my recent 14' Starcraft Deep V:






So my buddy, who has more experience with boats than I do, tells me that with the roller guides on my trailer that it's a "drive on" trailer. I tried to power load it once and it was an epic failure. Basically impossible to get that keel to be perfectly centered on the front keel roller, so I manually pull it on the trailer all the time. So my question is, would you power load this boat and trailer or not? Do you power load your tinny?


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 1, 2013)

I guess I'd have to see more of the trailer and what the rollers look like. I don't have any rollers on my trailer, just a couple bunks and the keel rollers and I have never attempted to power load it. I recently added guide posts to my trailer and it helps out a ton and makes it much easier to load it manually. I think i'd have the same issue you had with getting the hull centered on the keel rollers.


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a Tracker PT 175 package deal with their trailer, just bunks, and I "drive" the boat onto my trailer at a slow speed using the 60hp. Most of the time I "coast" the boat onto the trailer and then use the 60 to fine tune the position as needed or to get it closer to the winch as needed. 

You might try putting the trailer in the water deeper using the old trial and error method, I use the fender wells on my trailer as the guide as to how deep the trailer is or should be. Usually if the top 2-3" of the fender well is visible, I'm good on my boat, yours may/will vary.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 1, 2013)

I agree with TN about backing your trailer into the water. The most important part in trailering your boat is knowing how far to put your trailer in. Once you have that down the rest is easy.

With the right depth you might even stay above a couple keel rollers, making you only having to line up with 1 or two. It's a big game of trial and error.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've seen a lot of epic failures over the years with guys trying to drive onto their trailers. It's usually exasperated when they have an audience waiting to use the ramp...

With rollers you should be able to pull your boat onto the trailer pretty easily if the ramp isn't too steep. I think the key is having the first center 'V' roller sitting close enough to the surface that you can ride your center rib onto it and let it guide the front of the boat up the trailer. That's how I manually pull mine up onto the bunks. I added a catwalk 1/2 way to the axle and just stand on it and guide the bow onto the first roller, then once the hull is lined up with the trailer just pop the boat onto the bunks.

If you do it right your hull should never hit the side rollers unless you are dealing with excessive crosswinds or currents.


----------



## JMichael (Aug 1, 2013)

I grew up fishing the local rivers. When the water levels are up (which was very often), the current was so strong that power loading was the only option as you would never get the boat lined up with the trailer using a rope from the bank. Once you learn to power load one while dealing with strong currents and sometimes wind, loading from a lake seems simple by comparison. Others have already pointed this out, but IMO the depth of and how far you back your trailer into the water are the most important things you can do to make loading easy. Once you figure out what works best with your boat/trailer, loading will be easy and only require a small amount of throttle to put the boat all the way up to your front stop.


----------



## NewportNewsMike (Aug 1, 2013)

I know a lot of folks who swear by power loading - but there are many good reasons NOT to power load.

In some places it is illegal - I cannot re-call where in my travels I saw the signs, but posted at the ramp was a notice that there was a fine for power loading (for those who got caught obviously). 

Whether it it is posted as illegal or not, power loading is hard on ramps. It causes big wash outs at the end of the ramp.

I would follow some of the suggestions above and learn all about non-power loading your boat.

Have a look at the two below links for more info:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q31Wl7Ten5o

https://www.dnr.state.mn.us/water_access/powerloading.html

Mike in Newport News VA


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for that link Mike, I have seen some guys power loading and it is rediculous. Some guys slam their boats up on the trailers and I can definitely see why its not good for the landing.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 2, 2013)

Powerloading only causes problems when people don't back their trailer down in the water far enough or don't load with enough momentum. 

I like for my trailer to be in far enough so that with momentum my boat will glide at least halfway on to the trailer. Bump the throttle to push the boat about 3/4 onto the trailer and winch it the rest of the way. No current...heavy current...I can load my boat in a matter of seconds. Anyone can do it.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 2, 2013)

That's the problem though RiverBottom, there's people who can do it correctly buy using the motor to get it on the trailer, and winch it the rest of the way, but there are a lot of idiots out there who think they need to sit there slamming the throttle until their boat hits the winchpost. It's the same kind of people that get their boat loaded onto the trailer and then proceeed to empty their boats contents into their vehicle while still on the dock, and hold everyone else up.


----------



## jethro (Aug 2, 2013)

FerrisBueller said:


> I guess I'd have to see more of the trailer and what the rollers look like.



There are just two bunks and two keel rollers.



Ranchero50 said:


> I added a catwalk 1/2 way to the axle and just stand on it and guide the bow onto the first roller, then once the hull is lined up with the trailer just pop the boat onto the bunks.



Yeah, this trailer has some expanded metal grating for a catwalk too.



NewportNewsMike said:


> I know a lot of folks who swear by power loading - but there are many good reasons NOT to power load.



In NH I have never seen anything prohibiting power loading, but yes, I am aware of the potential damage. A lot of the "ramps" I use are actually not ramps at all, just pavement up to the shorebank and then you are in the sand/dirt/muck. I would always opt to hand load the boat on those ramps, and even cement ramps, but my buddy swears the load guides make the trailer a drive-on and he shakes his head at me whenever I am struggling to line up the boat by hand (which isn't often, it's usually a simple process).

I'll keep loading it by hand, just was curious what you guys would typically do with loading my boat and trailer setup.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd give it a try and see how you feel about it. If it makes it easier for you then why not? If you find yourself struggling with it then I see no reason to power load.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 2, 2013)

I would. And yes. We have a river where I just get the bunks in the water and slide right up. Little power and I ha e to use the winch for about 1' to finish the loading.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 27, 2013)

I drive my 14 ft semi v on everytime.


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 29, 2013)

I have two bunks and two guide rollers,as in first pic. I back the tips of the bunks to contact the water, slowly approach, line up, then throttle.


----------



## Butthead (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a problem with those that power loading under moderate to high power on the short/shallow ramps on the tidal waters around here. Those ramps become a pain to use at low tide because of the holes and humps that are created. Was with my buddy early one morning at low tide when his trailer went off the edge of a ramp into a big hole created by power loading. The hole was deep enough that the trailer frame was sitting on the ramp. It was WAY too cold to get in the water, so he heavily bent up both leaf spring assemblies trying to pop the wheels back up on the ramp. At another ramp, we got to enjoy paddle-poling our way through an extended swath of 8" of water due to power loading. Not a big deal in a tinny, but it definitely would have been annoying with a big heavy fiberglass boat. 

Thankfully I don't have these kind of ramp problem at my local electric-only ramps.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 10, 2014)

I usually power load. However, when I'm commercial shellfishing, I generally have about 8-15 bushels of oysters in the boat, which weighs anywhere between 500 to 800 lbs, and most of it being toward the bow, in which case, I power load AND winch. Particularly because of the angle of the ramp near low tide. At least for the ramp I use.

On the upper part at high tide, the angle is more steep, and the boat runs up onto the trailer correctly. But near the low tide mark, the angle is not as steep, and if you back to the correct depth, then the bow hits too low on the winch post. So, you have to back in a little less, so the bow rides up correctly. But with the trailer not as deep, the motor doesn't have enough a$$ to push the boat and a load of oysters up onto the trailer. And I don't have enough a$$ to winch that kind of weight, not to mention putting that level of strain on the winch strap.

So, I run the boat onto the trailer as far as possible, then, leave it in gear at mid-throttle, carefully make my way to the bow, hop out, hook up the winch strap and start cranking. Once it's up to the bow stop, then I climb back in the boat, and shut off the engine. 

It's a PITA, but it's what works best for dealing with that particular goat. :shock: 

Because, as I always say "with each new day in life, there's a new goat. And each goat comes with its own specific detailed set of instructions on how it is to be 'herded' (actually, I use another word) LOL


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Jan 17, 2014)

I power load and am trying to teach my wife how to do so.
I always back the trailer in as deep as I can to make sure the bunks are dripping wet, then pull forward until the fenders are just above the water. Of course the tides, ramp angle, etc. make a difference, but I can almost idle all of the way up to the winch.


----------



## Goldfish (Jan 19, 2014)

I dislike lazy power loaders. Just crank your boat up and stop stirring up the bottom. There shouldn't be any problem with alignment if you do it right


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 19, 2014)

If ramps were properly designed, power loading wouldn't cause issues. But, when they construct ramps, they often don't go out far enough with the coffer dam in order to make the foot of the ramp extend farther out. 

So, if the foot of the ramp doesn't extend very far beyond where the trailer is backed, when someone power loads, it blows out a big hole at the foot of the ramp, which someone can back into and mess up their trailer. Or worse, repeated scouring leads to under-mining of the ramp footing, which can lead to cracking under the weight, then having chunks of the ramp shear off.

The ramp I frequently use is oyster shells on the higher portion, but at low tide, it's muddy. As soon as a boat is loaded onto a trailer, it sinks to the axle. So, when you haul out, you're pretty much drag-lining a new hole every time. LOL


----------



## redbug (Jan 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339035#p339035 said:


> Goldfish » Sun Jan 19, 2014 3:36 am[/url]"]I dislike lazy power loaders. Just crank your boat up and stop stirring up the bottom. There shouldn't be any problem with alignment if you do it right


while you are cranking your boat onto the trailer 3 gys could have powerloaded their boats and cleared the ramp for the next guy lol

if you back the trailer in to the proper depth you shouldn't need to use to much power to reach the tiedown


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339064#p339064 said:


> redbug » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]
> while you are cranking your boat onto the trailer 3 gys could have powerloaded their boats and cleared the ramp for the next guy lol
> 
> if you back the trailer in to the proper depth you shouldn't need to use to much power to reach the tiedown



+1 to both those statements! =D>


----------



## Butthead (Jan 19, 2014)

Okay, not being a smartass, but please explain your definition of power loading. I've always considered power loading to be different from loading under power. I've always thought of power loading as using only motor and hammering the gas to get those last few feet up on the trailer. I've seen tons of dudes doing that with their bay boats. They'll stop a few feet short of the bow stop and then sit there and floor it to slowly slide the rest of the way up.

When we load up the Ranger, we'll have just the tips of the fenders out of the water, drive up at a reasonable speed, give it a little gas to keep up speed, leave it in drive, then crank up the last few feet. It goes on quickly and we don't churn up much.


----------



## redbug (Jan 19, 2014)

power loading is loading the boat on the trailer while under power from the gas motor 
if you have a drive on trailer it is meant to be power loaded must it be done that way Hell no but it can be and is the easiest way to do it 
If guys are gunning their motors then they don't have the trailer in the water deep enough
We can retrieve 50 boats during a tournament in a very short time compared to guys that crank the boat onto the trailer


----------



## RStewart (Jan 19, 2014)

The key to loading a boat using the motor is the depth of the trailer. A lot of people back the trailer in too deep. If you can idle up to the bow stop, you're in too deep. In most cases the boat won't be straight. The proper way to power load is to idle up until your about 2-3 feet from the bow stop & hit the gas to get the rest of the way on.


----------



## Goldfish (Jan 20, 2014)

redbug said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339035#p339035 said:
> 
> 
> > Goldfish » Sun Jan 19, 2014 3:36 am[/url]"]I dislike lazy power loaders. Just crank your boat up and stop stirring up the bottom. There shouldn't be any problem with alignment if you do it right
> ...


I'm almost always alone in my boat, so it's tied up while I'm getting the truck and trailer, but I'll take that bet about 3 boats loaded up in the time it takes me to crank my boat up.

I'm basing my times off from the average person loading their boat, which we all know takes about 42 minutes for most people, lol


----------



## redbug (Jan 20, 2014)

Golf fish Im basing my times on they guys that don't drive their boat onto the trailer by running a line from the bow and walking up the dock try into to line it up on the trailer while standing on the dock then hooking the winch and cranking and cranking and cranking
then having to line it up again and cranking and cranking. This example was at the ramp and we did retrieve 3 boats while he was loading his it is funny to watch sometimes unless you are the one behind that guy


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 20, 2014)

Power loading isn't the problem.....people who don't know how to power load is the problem. If you're going to hand load your boat, please let me go in front of you. I'll have my boat loaded, squared away and strapped down, and on the highway before you're off the ramp.

Plus, you will get a lesson on how it's properly done if you don't already know how.


----------



## Goldfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol. I think comparing any time from someone who knows what they are doing, to the "average" boat owner probably throws the data a lot.

And RBO, I think Pepe who don't know how to load in general is the problem. I just don't like the hole at the back of the shallow ramps because my trailer isn't the best. Luckily the boat is light


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339174#p339174 said:


> Goldfish » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Lol. I think comparing any time from someone who knows what they are doing, to the "average" boat owner probably throws the data a lot.
> 
> And RBO, I think Pepe who don't know how to load in general is the problem. I just don't like the hole at the back of the shallow ramps because my trailer isn't the best. Luckily the boat is light



Just to clarify, that was a general statement and not directed to anyone in particular. The hole on the ramp is caused by people who don't know what they are doing. I only have to winch my boat the last 3 feet on the trailer at most and never have to hammer away on the throttle.

The 3 biggest problems I see with people that power load:
Trailer not deep enough
Do not carry enough momentum to get the boat onto the trailer
Hammer the throttle down all the way to the winch post


----------



## kofkorn (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been looking at this in detail for a while now due to the restrictions to power loading in Massachusetts. It is explicitly forbidden and posted at most of the ramps that I use. I'd also read an anecdote online about a person who was ticketed for using his motor to drive the boat to the trailer, not even using it under load. So I asked a question to the MA environmental police about it and received a very detailed answer.

This is the reply that I got: 

_Sir,
I was forwarded your email question reference power loading. I believe there is a couple of points worth discussing:

1. Boats possibly undermining the soil around boat ramps causing ruts that affects offloading/onloading boats. Smaller trailers sometimes bottom out due to the ruts at the end of a concrete boat ramp. From complaints received across the state, it stems from deliberate power loading of boats. The State Public Access board has built and strives to maintain quality public boat ramps. A slower more deliberate onload would be less damaging and minimize ramp upkeep. 

2. The potential danger of rapid engine thrust in a confined area such as a boat ramp and within the trailer frame. Sometimes the boating public may feel they are under pressure to onload / offload boats at busy boats ramps to the point that safe and deliberate trailering is sacrificed. 

I hope this may better define power loading, I believe we've all seen improper trailering. Some well directed and helpful comments have aided me in educating the boating public. We cover this very topic at boating education classes. Our hope is the newly certified boaters take this tip and apply it on the water.

As far as keeping a boat at idle speed during trailering may be required for a period of time due to size, assisting personnel, wind and current. That propeller action would not cause the damage that boat ramps experience due the above topic.

Contact should you have questions or comments.

Regards,

Lieutenant Michael P. Grady
Massachusetts Environmental Police_

So based on this, using the motor to get to the trailer, and any momentum pushing it up is fine, but my understanding is that anything beyond that would be considered against regulations in MA.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 21, 2014)

All depends on the disposition of the officer, whether they understand that you need SOME power to get a boat up to and partially onto a trailer, or it's some over-zealous rookie who would write someone a ticket for using a trolling motor to get the boat onto the trailer.

Common sense does apply.


----------



## driz (Jan 30, 2014)

I am on Lake Champlain where a bass boat has to be the size of my 23' Bayliner and have a 200+ engine or it's just not right. I have watched for many years the damage caused by heavy power loading. By this I mean 3/4 throttle to virtually shove the boat up a set of dry bunks pointed at 10 -20 degrees to vertical. The hole they dig is bad enough . What's worse is the bar that is created behind it. 20'. In the Fall when the water is low you hit your outdrive or ding your prop once in a while no matter how carefully you back out if you have to use any power other than a paddle. 
Didn't some genius a while back spout all this a solution #-o to not getting your precious wheel bearings and brake assemblies wet. I know I saw something about it and suddenly everybody is digging sand bar excavations although i will say it has dropped off the last few years greatly. The one's I see who cause the trouble really toss a 30' rooster tail in the back and they treat those wheels like they can't get wet. Everyone else just puts it in till the bunks are 4/5 submerged and just drives it in and pulls it up there by a couple turns of the winch or just Muckling it like I do my V17. It's so easy but you do have to get your feet wet up to your ankles unless you want to climb up the wheel of the truck into the bed and onto the trailer. At least with the winch if you hit it crooked you aren't arriving under power and crashing into the stops. They do put on some funny shows with those big monsters.


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339165#p339165 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 20 Jan 2014, 12:26[/url]"]Power loading isn't the problem.....people who don't know how to power load is the problem. If you're going to hand load your boat, please let me go in front of you. I'll have my boat loaded, squared away and strapped down, and on the highway before you're off the ramp.
> 
> Plus, you will get a lesson on how it's properly done if you don't already know how.





Nailed it, hoss!


----------



## TSands (Feb 9, 2014)

I have the same issues as PSG-1. I've made a ton of adjustments to my trailer and broke a winch with a 17ft aluminum G3 bass boat. Bow is low when loading and if I pull trailer out to make the angle right it becomes too hard to drive on. I'll post some pics maybe you guys can make some recommendations. I haven't had any luck talking to local marine shops.


----------



## jethro (May 14, 2014)

So after dozens and dozens of times loading my boat since I posted this thread, I have determined that there is no advantage to me loading the boat under power. There is absolutely no way I am slower either, I'm confused at the guys wanting to go load up first. I can push my boat off the beach and pull it up with the bow line just as fast as I can getting in my boat, lowering the motor, starting it up, backing it out and driving it on the trailer, then getting the bow line hooked up and cranking it up the final few feet. Loading under power definitely takes longer, in fact, I am always the quickest guy at the launch launching or loading. As a matter of fact, I will go so far as to say you guys insisting on power loading need to let me go first!! LOL! You all take MUCH longer than I do. It's maybe 60-120 seconds from the time I have my trailer in the water till I am driving up the ramp- if I take my time. But this has been an interesting thread!


----------



## FerrisBueller (May 14, 2014)

Power loading is one of those iffy subjects. I agree with Jethro to a point, but to go a little further I think it's really the operator that turns it into a circus. We've all been in a situation where you're sitting 20 yds from the launch waiting for someone who's taking their sweet time in getting their boat out/in, whether their oblivious to others around them or they are just terrible at doing it. I've seen guys full throttle their boats onto their trailer to the point where the dock is getting soaked and they could literally launch up and into their truck bed.

Like Riverbottom said, it's the people who dont know how to do it right. I think there's a fine line where power loading changes from getting the boat onto the trailer into complete rediculousness/laziness. There's no need to slam the throttle to get the boat on the trailer, if you're doing that you're wrong, plain and simple.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 14, 2014)

There is no way you can load a 800lb dry weight boat by hand faster than I can by driving it up on the trailer. No way.... And if the wind is blowing, there is any chop or current...definitely no way.


----------



## jethro (May 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352281#p352281 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 14 May 2014, 14:56[/url]"]There is no way you can load a 800lb dry weight boat by hand faster than I can by driving it up on the trailer. No way.... And if the wind is blowing, there is any chop or current...definitely no way.



Well, you have a point about the wind and current. But still water I bet I'm faster loading. I'm talking solo here, no one else driving your truck and trailer down the ramp and out with you sitting at the helm. You have to get out of your truck, get in your boat, throttle it up and back, drive it on the trailer, get out of the boat, attach the winch, crank it up the last few feet, get back in your truck and drive off the ramp. I can without a question load my boat faster without having to get in it. Push it out the 14 feet past the roller guides and drag it back with the bowline, then crank it up the last few feet. It takes seconds. My boat floats right up to within a few inches of the bow stop. I have roller guides on my trailer, so as long as I can throw my bow line around the roller guide I can easily pull the boat up. And I am standing right there with the winch strap. We need a competition!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 14, 2014)

Push the boat off. Bow clears the trailer bunk. Throttle onto trailer. Step off the bow onto the tailgate. Snap the winch clasp. Two cranks. Hook the safety chain. Pull up. Pull both plugs. Strap the stern. Grease the jet. Like clockwork. 800lb dry hull....load it faster than you, never get my feet wet or strain a muscle. ;-)

Sounds like you've been watching those guys that give loading under power a bad name.


----------



## ccm (May 14, 2014)

Generally if a boat ramp is constructed right power loading will never cause a wash out hole. Power loading is necessary for most larger boats. I have seen winches fail and broken wrists from the winch handle coming back around from the force it takes to pull a large boat up to the bow stop. If a person knows how to correctly power load there will never be a problem. According to your trailer setup and boat size power loading may be quicker or slower. Find what works best for your boat, trailer, and local boat ramp. According to which boat ramp I'm at I might power load my boat there but at another ramp it may or may not be possible due to ramp design, slope, current, and depth of water.


----------



## jethro (May 15, 2014)

I challenge you to a boat launch and load off!! LOL


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352386#p352386 said:


> jethro » Today, 10:24 am[/url]"]I challenge you to a boat launch and load off!! LOL



Did I just get slapped with a cartoon glove!? :mrgreen:


----------



## JMichael (May 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352321#p352321 said:


> ccm » Yesterday, 18:12[/url]"]Generally if a boat ramp is constructed right power loading will never cause a wash out hole. Power loading is necessary for most larger boats. I have seen winches fail and broken wrists from the winch handle coming back around from the force it takes to pull a large boat up to the bow stop. If a person knows how to correctly power load there will never be a problem. According to your trailer setup and boat size power loading may be quicker or slower. Find what works best for your boat, trailer, and local boat ramp. According to which boat ramp I'm at I might power load my boat there but at another ramp it may or may not be possible due to ramp design, slope, current, and depth of water.


Very well said, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## He Reigns (May 16, 2014)

Kinda on topic, we fish rivers, most of the time the current is to strong to power load. We have found, when possible to point the back of the trailer upstream a bit to make loading without power easier. Beach the craft upstream up the trailer. Make all arrangements and give her a shove out. When between but extended behind guides/side rails pull her in and hook to strap with crank. We can do all this in minimal time and never get wet.


----------



## jethro (May 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352394#p352394 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 15 May 2014, 11:33[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352386#p352386 said:
> ...



Haha! Maybe! I will tell you this, last night I decided to drive on the trailer, it was a nightmare. Must take some practice to get it right, took me three attempts to get the keel on the roller. How do you find that keel roller when you can't see it?

So if the competition involved us both power loading, I'd lose bad. And you would have a good laugh!


----------



## heff (May 24, 2014)

I have been around boats all my life, even owned a marina and rarely ever do I see someone winch the entire boat. I have heard about it but usually it is a Northern thing. I cant say how many thousands of times I have launched and trailered a boat but I always power it on. If done correctly it can be done with very little power. Sure beats standing between the boat and truck cranking a handle.


----------



## DrNip (May 24, 2014)

I've never seen anyone winch the entire boat either. If they were to it wouldn't bother me. Too many impatient people in this world trying to move to fast. I see it on the road everyday.


----------



## jethro (May 28, 2014)

I certainly don't winch the whole boat up. I pull the boat with the bow line to about a foot of the bow stop and then winch the final foot. Basically float it on. And it takes a very, very short amount of time. I am always among the fastest at the launch.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 2, 2014)

32 seconds to load my boat.

That's how long it took me from the time I pushed off until the time I connected the safety chain. I don't think you can hand load a boat faster than that.


----------



## jethro (Jun 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354461#p354461 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 02 Jun 2014, 08:59[/url]"]32 seconds to load my boat.
> 
> That's how long it took me from the time I pushed off until the time I connected the safety chain. I don't think you can hand load a boat faster than that.



That's pretty quick! I will time the process next time, I can't imagine it will be any quicker but it might not be much longer!


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Jun 24, 2014)

I power load my boat (mostly coast). My trailer is built for it, and it would be a pain to hand load. The boat is very picky about where it sits on the bunks so the ribs line up right. By the time I got the trailer deep enough to hand load, keeping the boat centered until I got up the ramp would be a crapshoot. I do have it down to where I don't need much throttle to get it done. 

I see people having to throttle up big time to push their boat into position when they could back the trailer in a bit more and not have to fight it.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Jun 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356984#p356984 said:


> PsychoXP18CC » Yesterday, 22:59[/url]"]
> 
> I see people having to throttle up big time to push their boat into position when they could back the trailer in a bit more and not have to fight it.




I do too all the time, especially with bay boats... in fact they rev so high it starts pushing their 4x4 on the ramp. I just don't get it.


----------

